# Another new species for the koolie



## Georgie81 (Aug 30, 2013)

Went out for a quick troll around margate today with a Koolie on. Off went my rod with a solid take folled by a rubish fight and i was sure i was into my second grinner. Ended up been a 30cm six spine leatherjacket of all things latched on to my lure. Ive caught plenty of these down south in Melbourne on bait but never on a lure. So what are some of the species that you guys have caught on a koolie?

Returning home i managed to pick up a 42cm snapper but other then that fishing was very slow. The Snapper just dont seem to be here in big number at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

i have had jackets chew chunks out of my plastics but not eat a normal lure


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been having Snap-back softies chopped about quite a bit at Scarby/Redcliffe lately, and upon reading your above posts, I guess that the leather-jackets have been the culprit. They must have a pretty good set of dentures, 'cos the snap-backs are a pretty tough soft-plastic.

Rack up another for the koolie, eh?

The snapper have gone a bit quiet for some of my fishing buddies and myself in the Scarby to North Redcliffe area as well.

However, the odd jewie and dusky keep the sanity alive, and grinners aplenty for those who will eat just about anything. (aimed at K1)

Cheers all...

Jimbo


----------

